# My layout needs a name



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I am making a freelance layout, loosely based on late 50s to the present. There were three class one RR back then. Southern, Seaboard Air Line, and Atlantic Coast Line. I model all three.

SAL and ACL merged to form Seaboard Coast Line, then later became CSX. SOU merged with Norfolk & Western to form Norfolk Southern.

In my world when Atlantic Coast Line, Seaboard Air Line, and Southern all merged in 1970.

I have been kicking around names for my layout and I have it down to four.

_Southern Seaboard Coast Line_​ 
_Southern Atlantic__ Seaboard Railway_​ 
_Southern Seaboard Coast Railway_​ 

_Southern Atlantic Seaboard Line_​ 
What do y'all think?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Southern Atlantic Coast Line


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

broox said:


> Southern Atlantic Coast Line


I thought about that one, but ruled it out because it leaves out one of the three railroads. *Seaboard Air Line Railway. *It sounds like a merger between just _*Southern Railway*_ and _*Atlantic Coast Line*_


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

None of the above.

_Southern Atlantic Coast__ Seaboard Railway_​


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

big ed said:


> None of the above.
> 
> 
> _Southern Atlantic Coast__ Seaboard Railway_​


 
Hay Mod team, can one of y'all add Ed's suggestion the the poll?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I like the name big ed posted.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I long ago named mine the BBR..........as in "Budget Buster Railroad"! hwell:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

big ed said:


> None of the above.
> 
> _Southern Atlantic Coast__ Seaboard Railway_​


Just popping down to the basement to run the SACS. 

nice ring to it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You got to say PLEASE to the mods. 

How about this instead?

_Southern Seaboard Atlantic Coast Lines?_ 

The SSACLRR?


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

A simple "Southern Rail" would do me.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> Hay Mod team, can one of y'all add Ed's suggestion the the poll?


Do you want me to ask for you? 

Is there a moderator in the house?


Did you decide on a name?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Any names without southern???!!!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

BK R said:


> A simple "Southern Rail" would do me.





sjm9911 said:


> Any names without southern???!!!


 
I want the name to have parts of all three railroads. ACL, SAL, & Southern

174 views, 9 votes


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I was just busting chops. I figured Southern would want southern in the name! I actually like eds name also.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

SMJ9911, Big Ed, & Gunrunnerjohn, all y"all from NJ crack me up.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Is there a moderator in the house?


Huh? What? Who? Uhh ... err ...

(Name added to poll.)

TJ


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks, *now vote.*


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

And the winner is!


_Southern_ _Atlantic_​

_Seaboard_​​

_Railway_​​

Thanks for picking the name of my model railroad


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Its good to have a name! May it serve you well.


----------

